
Does Airbnb still have product/market fit? - prontodeveloper
Due to COVID-19, demand has dropped considerably. If customers are no longer &quot;pulling&quot; the product out of you, what should a company do? Pivot or stay the course and hope for things to get back to normal. Don&#x27;t think there are essays on this topic.
======
nikau
They are hosted on AWS cloud, so one would presume they can just scale back
their infra to the levels needed, avoid any code changes unless its 100%
necessary, and cut back their work force to the bare minimum.

